# Looking to buy a GSD pup in south FL



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

So my basic two questions are: is this the breed for me and my lifestyle? and does anyone know any reputable breeders in south florida?

So I am 20, moving out in about 2 months to either a 1 or 2 bedroom apt or condo and will be going to school (finishing undergrad this year and then off to med school for 4 years) and have really been attracted to the GSD breed. If anyone knows of any south FL breeders who are reputable, let me know, but I will be searching as I look for places to stay. I will be living about 5-10 minutes away from campus, alone at first or maybe the entire time, and might pick up a roomate later. I would prefer a female puppy as the size and weight would be more managable. My schooling would be basically anywhere from 4-8 hrs a day, 5 days a week and then of course taking care of my place, myself, and my dog. I have always been able to practice good time management and have never fallen behind on school and done quite well (fingers crossed up to this point ). I plan to have a crate, at least for the initial stages of the puppy while housebreaking, etc. when I cannot pay attention to the dog (which while home will be never, as I plan to play or sit with it while studying) or while I am at school. I have figured out the costs of raising and maintaining a healthy dog, and can fit it into my schedule. I plan on walking the dog at least an hour every afternoon and playing with it or teaching it obedience etc for this time. I am moving into a place in 2 months and will have about 3 months of summer which I will be taking a light summer course and plan to nail down housebreaking, mannerisms, and basic obedience during that time, as well as get most of the energy and maybe bad/too playful behaviors from the dog. The aim of the dog is companionship and protection, although I doubt I will professionally train the dog for protection. It sure will be lonely living alone, and plan on this being a friendly companion. I also enjoy working out and would like to take time to walk and play with the dog. Is this a realistic breed for me?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

you sound like you'd be a good owner, however, at this time, I'm not sure the amount of extra time you have would work. School and med school, from what I know of it, is very time consuming. 

Walking a gsd an hour a day is no where near enough 'time' for a dog. Mine would not do well in your situation at all, she is high maintenance)

A suggestion would be, look into rescuing an older puppy/dog one that is , 'what you see is what you get'..I wouldn't be looking for high energy at this point, or you will not get what you bargained for)

Personally, tho I know you want a companion, it might be best to wait a couple years to see what your schedule ends up being)


----------



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

JakodaCD OA said:


> you sound like you'd be a good owner, however, at this time, I'm not sure the amount of extra time you have would work. School and med school, from what I know of it, is very time consuming.
> 
> Walking a gsd an hour a day is no where near enough 'time' for a dog. Mine would not do well in your situation at all, she is high maintenance)
> 
> ...


Should have elaborated more then, sorry. I would walk the dog in the morning for bathroom, have between an hour and two hours for lunch which would be spent at home and would let the dog out for the bathroom and just some studying and hanging out and leisure time with the dog, at night would jog/exercise with the dog for at least an hour, and then obedience train or play with toys for another hour. Anytime I have at home would be spent sitting with the dog and paying it attention while studying.

edit: forgot to mention my girlfriend will also be helping with the dog and would be able to help keep up with it too


----------



## GermanPrinceHero (Feb 13, 2010)

I have had 3 GSD pups over the years. I had one that was wonderful, but got him early in my career and my job did not allow me to be home enough for him. I ended up having to give him to a friend because he required a lot of time and attention that I didn't have to give him. I desperately wanted him because I had one growing up, but it was a bad decision. I completely agree Jakoda. I would not go with a puppy. They are just like a baby and require constant attention. I would go with an older dog that is house broken and would not require so much attention, but would be happy and appreciative to have a home. You can do what you want of course. Just an opinion from my own experience.


----------



## VALIUM (Nov 15, 2007)

As a MD, I wouldn't think to get a german shepherd just prior starting med school if I were you. There must be a person in your apartment when you are not there, for letting the pup out for potty. You can't crate a pup for 8 hours, it is beyond limits. you have to let it out every 2-3 hours. For the time being I'm preparing for the residency exam in my country and believe me there are quite times that I even can't take care of my MINPIN, not to mention german shepherd, which is a quite high maintenance dog. After 8 hours in med school, you have to study at least 4-5 hours in the evening, otherwise you are gonna fail for sure. You won't be able to scratch your scalp and during finals, You are just gonna be delirious and be stuck in library and studying 10 hours a day. Been there done there, and I was thinking about to have a germanshepherd as a med student, thank god I didn't do it for the sake of the dog and myself. If you happen to live with your family, which means there will be people around potentially can take care of the pup constantly, yes you can have a german shepherd. But probably, you won't be the one who is raising the pup, and you won't see the beauty of pup's growing. Do you know why? Because you are a med student, your only luxury is studying, day and night. I'm sorry if I said something wrong. Good luck. And you are pretty young to start med school. Average age to start is 24-30 in U.S, Congradulations.!!!. Good luck again.


----------



## rideelement247 (Mar 23, 2010)

VALIUM said:


> As a MD, I wouldn't think to get a german shepherd just prior starting med school if I were you. There must be a person in your apartment when you are not there, for letting the pup out for potty. You can't crate a pup for 8 hours, it is beyond limits. you have to let it out every 2-3 hours. For the time being I'm preparing for the residency exam in my country and believe me there are quite times that I even can't take care of my MINPIN, not to mention german shepherd, which is a quite high maintenance dog. After 8 hours in med school, you have to study at least 4-5 hours in the evening, otherwise you are gonna fail for sure. You won't be able to scratch your scalp and during finals, You are just gonna be delirious and be stuck in library and studying 10 hours a day. Been there done there, and I was thinking about to have a germanshepherd as a med student, thank god I didn't do it for the sake of the dog and myself. If you happen to live with your family, which means there will be people around potentially can take care of the pup constantly, yes you can have a german shepherd. But probably, you won't be the one who is raising the pup, and you won't see the beauty of pup's growing. Do you know why? Because you are a med student, your only luxury is studying, day and night. I'm sorry if I said something wrong. Good luck. And you are pretty young to start med school. Average age to start is 24-30 in U.S, Congradulations.!!!. Good luck again.


Thanks all I appreciate the responses, maybe I will look into a grown dog for adoption as a companion. Yes I am young to be starting medical school, I have only been in college 2 years, and will finish in 3 with my undergrad work and hopefully get my BS in biology. Had some good schooling, good parents, and a natural knack for school. Didn't win prettiest smile, most popular, or most athletic, but I blew the valedictorian out of the water on the ACT . Will be starting med school when I am 21 about to turn 22.

My mom did offer to dog sit, although she could probably only do so 2 days out of the week. Free time in undergraduate school is about 8 hours in the evening, of course which I do some hw and study. Med school will be different of course, and will also have to balance taking care of myself and my own place. I figured if I got a puppy when I moved in I could balance it during undergraduate school, giving it a full year and a half of attention and training needed to get over the puppy phase and then be ok with doing med school as long as the dog is an adult by that time and used to my schedule.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I think it's smart to look for an older adult rescue, there are ALOT in Florida, check out petfinder) MY almost 2 year old still would not do well on your schedule, again she is high maintenance)

You mention 'sitting and studying' with the dog, I could just see "me" trying to do that with my girl LOL,,would not work, )

As an adult , again, what you see is what you get, so you'll have a better chance of finding one that WILL fit into your lifestyle perfectly)

Good luck with your search, I would suggest posting in the "adoption" section of this board that you are looking to adopt in the area you wish, and see what responses you get)


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I also think it's a good idea to adopt a dog. You can meet the dog and see how it behaves and what kind of energy it has. Plus you'll be saving a life


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

So, what exactly do you plan on doing with said dog if you go to med school away from your parents, girlfriend is no longer your girlfriend, and you are doing a 24 hour surgery rotation?

You seem to think of yourself as smart, but do you REALLY realize the time that med school can take out of your schedule? I've got plenty of friends who just finished med school within the last few years. The general consensus is that none of them had really any clue about exactly how time consuming it was going to be. Also very bright people, but the bottom line is you have NO life and are seldom home.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I agree that an older dog would probably be best for your situation. This is just a suggestion, but thinking about what Valium said regarding your future school work, maybe you can start squirreling some money away so you can afford to hire a pet sitter on the days when you're bogged down at school.


----------

